# Sugar on Day 144 She kidded!! Pics added



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's Sugar. She lost some of her plug today as you can see in the pictures. I am really excited about her udder!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 94*

she's eye catching. nice lil udder too. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar on Day 94*

really nice doe. Her udder looks like Lola's


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sugar on Day 94*

beautiful doe!!! nice little udder coming in!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 94*

she is a cutie pie.....really nice...and her udder is filling nicely to....  :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 118*

Here is Sugar yesterday:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sugar on Day 118*

That udder is filling nicely!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 143*

WOW, Sugar is getting closer... where did the days go?

Her ligs are much looser and lower tonight. I'm thinking tomorrow. We will see.

Sorry, no pictures since I am on Dial up until the 8th or something like that. GRR :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(Ligs are GOING!)*

As of this A.M. ligs are just about gone and she is standing off to herself. No change in her udder yet.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(Ligs are GOING!)*

Woohoo! I say babies late afternoon or early evening! ray: :girl: :girl:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(Ligs are GOING!)*

Pretty doe! Looking forward to kid pics!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(Ligs are GOING!)*

As of 11:00am ligs are gone. She is doing some baby talk now. :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(Ligs are GONE!)*

definitely getting close........she is so pretty....I love her....and can't wait to see her kids...  :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(Ligs are GONE!)*

can't wait to see her kids!! come on sugar!! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(Ligs are GONE!)*

She's talking up a storm, up and down and lost a bunch of plug.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(Ligs are GONE!)*

yep....getting closer.......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(Ligs are GONE!)*

How lucky is she to be the first to have babies in her new home.

God Luck, keep us posted.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(Ligs are GONE!)*

She kidded twins! Boy and a girl. Both were presented just perfect. She had the boy first and laid down for him. Then she had the girl standing up, just like her mom had her. Sugar gave us a big scare when she started pouring blood! :shocked: Just a few minutes after the girl was born. I massaged her tummy real good and had the kids drink to try and help her uterus clamp down. It looks like i've got it stopped for now. I will be keeping a close eye on her.

Pictures later, it's going to take a while with the dial up. lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(She kidded!!)*

Congratulations! :stars: Is the girl a keeper?
Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(She kidded!!)*

Yeeps!

Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(She kidded!!)*

congrats...........on the new babies............. :leap:

Praying that momma stays OK..... ray: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(She kidded!!)*

I'd keep the girl if I could, but I've got too many so she will be for sale. 

Oh and both the kids are brown and white, just like mom and dad.

I've got to go out and feed + check on Sugar. Be back with pictures later.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(She kidded!!)*

:stars: CONGRATULATIONS :stars: Glad all went perfectly too!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(She kidded!!)*

Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(She kidded!!)*

Congrats!!! :leap: On the newest additions! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(She kidded!!)*

Ok, just two pictures:

The girl:









The Boy:









I can only tell the difference between the two of them by the dark spot on the end of the girl's tail.

Sugar is being an awesome mom. Just loves her kids, but isn't over attentive like some. She was so cute when she was having contractions because she would try to crawl in my lap during them. She would have kidded in my moms lap if she had let her. As it was she came pretty close to dumping the kid in my moms lap! :slapfloor:

It's so nice to kid out a doe that you helped be born. They are much more comfortable with you around.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sugar on Day 144(She kidded!!)*

Awww


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awe cute!
So did these babes christen your brand new farm? The ride there must have jiggled those kids loose :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, just so precious! They do look like momma!
That pic of your mom helping the little boy come into the world is just priceless! Theres NOTHING like being the first to touch something so brand new and pure


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, these were the first kids born on the farm. A very good start I think. :thumb: (Can you tell I'm a proud mom too? lol) They are sooo cute. The boy loves to sleep in my lap and the girl has a mind of her own. 

I have a ton more pictures, but I crashed the computer/internet 3 times before I got those two uploaded. I will try to get some fuzzy/dry pictures tomorrow. 

And I just love that picture of the boy Liz, the way Sugar is looking at her boy and the boy at her.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the two new ones and the wonderful deliveries! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have a ton more pictures, but I crashed the computer/internet 3 times before I got those two uploaded. I will try to get some fuzzy/dry pictures tomorrow.


what a bummer.....sorry about the puter....they can be so unpredictable......


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable kids!!! Congrats!


----------

